# Biggest Sealant test ever????



## Finerdetails

The wax test is now under way... its in the studio if you haven't already subscribed (why not?!?!?!?!)

So, as mentioned in the wax test, would you like to see the same done with sealants on the opposite side?

Obviously it takes a fair bit of time to do, run and monitor. The main problem is my stock of sealants. I only have two. So if I am going to do this, I need samples (enough for two square foot) in order to put it together. Would people be willing to donate samples for me to compile and read back aka the wax test?

I have:

Duraseal
Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0

Please quote the list below and add your sealant and username if you can help. I will than PM wou with info for where to send samples.

Thank you in advance! :thumb:

Iain


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails


----------



## rubbishboy

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails 
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy


----------



## kk1966

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen


----------



## isherdholi

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi


----------



## Bigpikle

quick question - some sealants perform MUCH better when applied over the correct base product/AIO eg Zaino, EGP etc. Are you going to take this into account?

I have Werkstat AJT but it needs a sprayer so am not quite sure how to get a sample to you....


----------



## Epoch

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch


PLUS I know i have few others kicking about  Probably be rude for me not to give you a hand too


----------



## Dave KG

Bigpikle said:


> quick question - some sealants perform MUCH better when applied over the correct base product/AIO eg Zaino, EGP etc. Are you going to take this into account?
> 
> I have Werkstat AJT but it needs a sprayer so am not quite sure how to get a sample to you....


Yep I'd agree with that, quite different to the waxes t'other side. What is the pre-prep being carried out before each sealent?

Though, having said that, an IPA wipedown would be a fair enough route as any pure sealent should happily bond to a perfectly clean surface... though some, like Duragloss 111 for example, will perform much better if the bonding agent is used in conjunction with it.


----------



## Epoch

Dave KG said:


> Yep I'd agree with that, quite different to the waxes t'other side. What is the pre-prep being carried out before each sealent?
> 
> Though, having said that, an IPA wipedown would be a fair enough route as any pure sealent should happily bond to a perfectly clean surface... though some, like Duragloss 111 for example, will perform much better if the bonding agent is used in conjunction with it.


Hence my thoughts on doing ZFX'd and not ZFX'd Zaino application
could take it further and do

Z5
Z5 ZFX'd
ZAIO/Z5
ZAIO/Z5 ZFX'd

for example to see what effect each element has on looks and durability


----------



## Neil_S

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S


----------



## Dave KG

Epoch said:


> Hence my thoughts on doing ZFX'd and not ZFX'd Zaino application
> could take it further and do
> 
> Z5
> Z5 ZFX'd
> ZAIO/Z5
> ZAIO/Z5 ZFX'd
> 
> for example to see what effect each element has on looks and durability


Strangely, I'd also be quite keen to see Z1 then Z2/Z5 as while ZFX has replaced the bonding agent in the lineup, I would still be interested in a durability comparison between then... however, we begin to make the list endless again and speaking as someone who carries out tests like this, its nigh on impossible to please everyone with your product choices alas.


----------



## gtechrob

would be keen to show off our c1 nano crystalline on this test and c3 (not really a long termer but it's got the legs on some long term prods we've tested!)


----------



## Sonic

You've got to put EGP in there!! 

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic


----------



## perm

Happy to donate BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection plus a little Polycharger to be mixed with it before use.


1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm


----------



## Neil_S

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Duragloss 601/105/111 - possible combinations using and omitting 601 - Neil_S


----------



## SimonW

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Duragloss 601/105/111 - possible combinations using and omitting 601 - Neil_S
21. Malco Paint Sealant - Exotic Detail


----------



## mattyb95

If you do this just don't forget what you put where :lol:

Would it be possible both for this and the wax test to after results are out to also rate the products on ease of use too? I would be interested to know what was a quick and easy wax/sealant for example if it was only marginally less impressive than another product but took half the time/effort etc to use.


----------



## organgrinder

What a great list. I can't add anything to it I'm afraid.

I'm just concerned that given the claims we could still be looking for the winner in 9 months time. I can't wait that long to buy something new!


----------



## Neil_S

Surely somebody has some of the megs sealants?


----------



## Epoch

Neil_S said:


> Surely somebody has some of the megs sealants?


Yep would be good to see NXT2.0 and 21 V2 :thumb:


----------



## chrisfr

Don't hate me for this please, but wouldn't it be also good to know how the sealants behave when applying 2 or 3 coats? 
For example, JetSeal even "requires" two, and with Zaino I definitely see a better shine after 3 coats.

Until when would you need the samples?
I'll go on vacation for two weeks this night, so my package wouldn't arrive earlier than in three weeks I think.


----------



## Garfy

perm said:


> Happy to donate BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection plus a little Polycharger to be mixed with it before use.
> 
> 1. Duraseal - finerdetails
> 2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
> 3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
> 4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
> 5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
> 6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
> 7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
> 8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
> 9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
> 10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
> 11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
> 12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
> 13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
> 14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
> 15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
> 16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
> 17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
> 18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
> 19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm


Isnt All Paint Paint Protection already polycharged?


----------



## perm

Hi
The newer version is polycharged in the botle, however I have an older bottle which needs to polycharged in order to get the best from it.

Cheers

Perm


----------



## 7MAT

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm 
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT


----------



## Finerdetails

thank you to everyone who has added to the list, I will PM you shortly with postal details.

I intend to drop the whole lot onto a Klasse AIO base, thus providing a level playing field for each sealant.

Somebody mentioned NXT, I have both 2.0, liquid and paste  Thank you Dom at Megs.


----------



## Wozza

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm 
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza


----------



## Robbieben

I'll be watching both wax and sealant tests with interest Iain. 

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm 
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben


----------



## Finerdetails

ok, everyone listed should have PM, all those PM'd have also been thanked so I know where I am up to. I think......


----------



## Finerdetails

Epoch said:


> Probably be rude for me not to give you a hand too


cool, its not easy listing, applying and recording on one's own!


----------



## Wozza

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm 
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben

CG Blitz, bottled and packaged up ready to post :thumb:


----------



## scotland21

subsribed - also subscribed to the wax test :detailer::buffer:


----------



## Robbieben

Packed up and ready for posting in the morning Iain:thumb:



Posted first class Sat morning


----------



## ads2k

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm 
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k


----------



## Serious Performance

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm 
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k 
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP


----------



## Rich @ PB

Finerdetails said:


> thank you to everyone who has added to the list, I will PM you shortly with postal details.
> 
> I intend to drop the whole lot onto a Klasse AIO base, thus providing a level playing field for each sealant.
> 
> Somebody mentioned NXT, I have both 2.0, liquid and paste  Thank you Dom at Megs.


I would recommend applying them all onto freshly polished bare paint; there is nothing to say that the cross-linking of some of the polymers won't be as good onto another sealant polymer as bare paint; thus, the use of AIO as a base may affect the results... plus AIO is virtually identical to Car Lack NSC and Werkstat Prime Acrylic, so these sealants would possibly display better durability, as they would effectively be layered twice. To make the test as robust as possible, I'd suggest an IPA or Top Inspection wipe down after a decent finishing polish and then apply the test products. :thumb:

PS - drop me an e-mail with the address and you can have a Werkstat Acrylic set to include; was disappointed Midnight Sun wasn't included in the wax test!


----------



## rubbishboy

WX51 TXR said:


> I would recommend applying them all onto freshly polished bare paint; there is nothing to say that the cross-linking of some of the polymers won't be as good onto another sealant polymer as bare paint; thus, the use of AIO as a base may affect the results... plus AIO is virtually identical to Car Lack NSC and Werkstat Prime Acrylic, so these sealants would possibly display better durability, as they would effectively be layered twice. To make the test as robust as possible, I'd suggest an IPA or Top Inspection wipe down after a decent finishing polish and then apply the test products. :thumb:
> 
> PS - drop me an e-mail with the address and you can have a Werkstat Acrylic set to include; was disappointed Midnight Sun wasn't included in the wax test!


Was just going to post something similar.

By using Klasse AIO you are adding another polymer/resin/whatever into the mix that could potentialy distort the results. Plus some of the products in the list are going to want to be directly on the paint to do their thing.


----------



## Al-53

I think the only way the test will have any merit is to apply the sealants over prepped and cleaned paint (wipe-down)...no bonding agents...cure accelerators...or additives..just the sealant alone....once you start doing ZFX...AIO's under a specific sealant..you give them a edge over the ones that applied straight on paint.....do them all straight on paint to be fair.....

AL


----------



## PJS

The fairest thing would be to do both - one with and one without, then you could extrapolate how much of a benefit (aside from time between layers using ZFX as an example) the bonding agent/cure accelerator offers.
If marginal, then aside from time, you could accept it's not mandatory.
Just a thought - but with a list as long as that already - you'd need the side of a house to do each one on anything more than an area the size of a postage stamp!


----------



## PDK

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK


----------



## Dream Machines

You definately gotta add these

Glare Advanced 
Glare professional polish (their older sealant)
Toughseal 
Driven to Perfection Marine polish (this is unreal shine and protection)
Permagard reactive polymer
GTechniq C1

Driven prevents any acid rain from leaving those awful white stains, they just wipe straight off

Glare is on my car mostly and whenever it rains, the water all falls off and leaves a just washed and dried look with maybe a few spots here and there
it's slickness retention is incredible


----------



## Robbieben

WX51 TXR said:


> I would recommend applying them all onto freshly polished bare paint; there is nothing to say that the cross-linking of some of the polymers won't be as good onto another sealant polymer as bare paint; thus, the use of AIO as a base may affect the results... plus AIO is virtually identical to Car Lack NSC and Werkstat Prime Acrylic, so these sealants would possibly display better durability, as they would effectively be layered twice. To make the test as robust as possible, I'd suggest an IPA or Top Inspection wipe down after a decent finishing polish and then apply the test products. :thumb:
> 
> PS - drop me an e-mail with the address and you can have a Werkstat Acrylic set to include; was disappointed Midnight Sun wasn't included in the wax test!


Have to agree with Rich on this, no base products should be used which could sway the ability of a products ability to maintain durability, simple prep for the whole area, maybe a QD wipedown with something we all use(Megs last touch to name an option) perhaps, then application of each product, to add a specific manufacturers product prior to their sealant might allow an unfair advantage. My thoughts Iain but I'm sure others would agree.:thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB

Don't forget that most QD's lay down gloss enhancing oils and in some cases silicone too; an IPA or Top Inpsection wipe down would be better, as both leave the paint bare of anything (after polishing).


----------



## Finerdetails

WX51 TXR said:


> I would recommend applying them all onto freshly polished bare paint; there is nothing to say that the cross-linking of some of the polymers won't be as good onto another sealant polymer as bare paint; thus, the use of AIO as a base may affect the results... plus AIO is virtually identical to Car Lack NSC and Werkstat Prime Acrylic, so these sealants would possibly display better durability, as they would effectively be layered twice. To make the test as robust as possible, I'd suggest an IPA or Top Inspection wipe down after a decent finishing polish and then apply the test products. :thumb:
> 
> PS - drop me an e-mail with the address and you can have a Werkstat Acrylic set to include; was disappointed Midnight Sun wasn't included in the wax test!


Hi Rich

Email sent so thanks for help.

I'll do what I can nearer to the time. I will do my upmost to create as fair a test as possible. At the rate the list is growing, and the size of the area needed to fit them all on its no easy task for one man!

Dont forget guys, the list is now well into double figures, so the time to apply, list and record is enough!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Iain if I can help with any products just give me a shout, I'd love to help.

I've plenty open and this would definately make a very interesting test.


----------



## Harley

loboil said:


> would be keen to show off our c1 nano crystalline on this test and c3 (not really a long termer but it's got the legs on some long term prods we've tested!)


Oh yes that has to be seen to be believed
If Rob won't supply it i will .

Ian depending on the date when you are doing this i will come and help you.


----------



## Finerdetails

CleanYourCar said:


> Iain if I can help with any products just give me a shout, I'd love to help.
> 
> I've plenty open and this would definately make a very interesting test.


thanks Tim

thats very generous of you. Once I have a tad time, I'll go through the list, see whats missing compared to your stock and email a list over to see what you can do if thats ok?

thanks

Iain


----------



## Finerdetails

the list of samples stands at 30 so far:

1. Duraseal - finerdetails
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK


I'm considering applying these when the box gets the first 1 month wax review. It will be washed for the wax review, so makes sense to apply the sealants then. A pencil date around 3rd August time.

If I could have all sealants by end of July I can get organised.


----------



## rubbishboy

Mine are on their way Iain. :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

as I receive samples I will update the list to show them as here


----------



## Kris1986

Maybe 21 AND 21 2.0? I have plenty of 21 2.0, but I live in Norway..... hmm..


----------



## ashg

I'm looking forward to the results of this one:thumb:


----------



## gtechrob

Finerdetails said:


> the list of samples stands at 30 so far:
> 
> 1. Duraseal - finerdetails
> 2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails
> 3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy
> 4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy
> 5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
> 6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
> 7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
> 8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
> 9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
> 10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
> 11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
> 12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
> 13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
> 14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
> 15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
> 16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
> 17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
> 18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
> 19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
> 20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
> 21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
> 22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.
> 23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben
> 24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben
> 25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
> 26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
> 27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k
> 28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
> 29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
> 30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
> 
> I'm considering applying these when the box gets the first 1 month wax review. It will be washed for the wax review, so makes sense to apply the sealants then. A pencil date around 3rd August time.
> 
> If I could have all sealants by end of July I can get organised.


have pm'd you about sending a sample of c1 :thumb:

and an offer to help on methodology for testing as we've done quite a bit looking at all kinds of things such as gloss retention, colour stability, scratch resistance, resitance to bird droppings as well as the more obvious stuff like durability.

31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil (not really a longtermer but we found it outlasted some of the so called long termers some of which you are testing as well)


----------



## Finerdetails

ok, updated list with updates for those samples safely stored ready for the test.

*1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received*
*2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received*
*3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received*
*4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received*
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.
*23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received*
*24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received*
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil


----------



## Epoch

Can I exchange when i see you, thinking in order to achieve the ZFX'd bit might be better if i can help in some way


----------



## Finerdetails

Epoch said:


> Can I exchange when i see you, thinking in order to achieve the ZFX'd bit might be better if i can help in some way


perfect :wave:


----------



## VIPER

Why is the TW Gloss Guard in there *'For a laugh'*? I'll bet it kicks the ass of a few DW favoured brands


----------



## roscopervis

Pit Viper said:


> Why is the TW Gloss Guard in there *'For a laugh'*? I'll bet it kicks the ass of a few DW favoured brands


I think so too. I haven't found anything better than it yet. (Before anyone starts, I haven't tried Zaino or Duragloss!)


----------



## ads2k

Pit Viper said:


> Why is the TW Gloss Guard in there *'For a laugh'*? I'll bet it kicks the ass of a few DW favoured brands


I have a few bottles of this stuff before I really got into this 'detailing' lark 

It's not really mentioned on here very much if at all, but it always gave good results I thought :thumb:

It did win the AutoExpress tests for a couple of years in a row, so maybe it might as you say surprise a few of the DW favourites :lol:

I wait for the results.


----------



## VIPER

Agreed :thumb: I'd take Gloss Guard over EGP any day. Same results but no prolonged waiting before buffing off (during which all manner of [email protected] could have settled on the surface if you're working outside) - major downfall of EGP imo.


----------



## Finerdetails

ok, updated list with updates for those samples safely stored ready for the test.

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil


----------



## Ron

Iain; Optimum Opti-Seal on its way to sunny Lancashire.

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil
33. Optimum Opti-Seal -Ron


----------



## Finerdetails

thanks Ron

thats 33 sealants to be added on then. Best get planning my section eh!!!


----------



## dotnetdave

no duragloss on the list


----------



## Serious Performance

Unless Glossboss wants to supply any Duragloss products, I can supply 105, 111 and Track Claw Racing Polish.

Cheers .


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received

Another one arrived! Got a designated box in the garage for all the sealants as they come in....


----------



## *MAGIC*

Finerdetails said:


> thanks Ron
> 
> thats 33 sealants to be added on then. Best get planning my section eh!!!


At this rate your going to need a Air bus :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails

lol, we'll manage easy enough, its over 24' long and about 14' high, and when only using 2' squares we wont run short.


----------



## Glossboss

Happy to supply some Duragloss, just let me know where to send!!


----------



## Neil_S

Glossboss said:


> Happy to supply some Duragloss, just let me know where to send!!


I did put 105/111/601 on the list, but seems to have been lost, as you offered I'll let you supply them to Iain and I'll send the EX-P as per the list above.


----------



## nicp2007

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received
34. autoglym lifeshine - nicp2007
35. LACROE - nicp2007 (don't reccamend this myself though used to use it at ford)



i also have some of the offers mentioned above i.e guard X, diamond brite, supaguard,


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic - received
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k -received
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k - received
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k - received
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received
34. autoglym lifeshine - nicp2007
35. LACROE - nicp2007 (don't reccamend this myself though used to use it at ford)


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic - received
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm - received
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k -received
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k - received
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k - received
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received
34. autoglym lifeshine - nicp2007
35. LACROE - nicp2007 (don't reccamend this myself though used to use it at ford)


----------



## Finerdetails

can we look to get these smaples to me as soon as possible now, I'm looking at my diary and trying to get a date sorted to get them all on the H/B

thanks


----------



## gtechrob

you should have got mine today. let me know if you don't get them tomorrow
rob


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - Krystal-Kleen
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic - received
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm - received
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k -received
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k - received
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k - received
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil - recieved
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil - received
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received
34. autoglym lifeshine - nicp2007
35. LACROE - nicp2007 (don't reccamend this myself though used to use it at ford)


----------



## Finerdetails

loboil said:


> you should have got mine today. let me know if you don't get them tomorrow
> rob


arrived safe and sound today thanks :thumb: Had a quick read of the info, will read properly on the day :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance

Mine will be with you by Friday .


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - nicp2007 - received
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic - received
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm - received
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k -received
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k - received
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k - received
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil - recieved
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil - received
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received
34. autoglym lifeshine - nicp2007 - recieved
35. LACROE - nicp2007 - received.

A huge thanks to Nicp for dropping by today and dropping off the sealants, plus some that hadn't been received yet so top bloke.


----------



## nicp2007

your welcome mate just got home now, thanks for the welcome and the brew, top guy!


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - nicp2007 - received
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic - received
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm - received
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k -received
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k - received
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k - received
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK - received
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil - recieved
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil - received
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received
34. autoglym lifeshine - nicp2007 - recieved
35. LACROE - nicp2007 - received


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - nicp2007 - received
6. Guard X - Krystal-Kleen
7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen
8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen
9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S - received
18. SRP (if needed!)/EGP - Sonic - received
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm - received
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k -received
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k - received
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k - received
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP - received
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP - received
30. EGP, 4* UPP & Lucas - PDK - received
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil - recieved
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil - received
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received
34. autoglym lifeshine - nicp2007 - recieved
35. LACROE - nicp2007 - received


----------



## Finerdetails

Ok, I've just gone through all the samples, sorted them and confirmed as listed below:

1. Duraseal - finerdetails - received
2. Wolfgang Deep Gloss v3.0 - finerdetails- received
3. Mark V Glisten - rubbishboy- received
4. Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm - rubbishboy- received
5. Supaguard - nicp2007 - received
6. Guard X - nicp2007 - received 
*7. Jetseal 109 - Krystal-Kleen*
*8. JewelUltra Dual Finish - Krystal-Kleen*
*9. JewelUltra Diamondbrite - isherdholi*
10. Carlack NSC/LLS - Epoch
11. Zaino AIO - Epoch
12. Zaino ZAIO/Z5 - Epoch
13. Zaino ZAIO/ZFX'd Z5 - Epoch
14. Zaino ZAIO/Z2 - Epoch
15. Zaino ZAIO/ ZFX'd Z2 - Epoch
16. Zaino ZAIO/ZCS - Epoch
17. Poorboys EX-P - Neil_S - received
18. SRP (if needed!) - Sonic - received
19. Polycharged BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection - Perm - received
20. Tropi-care TC-3xP - 7MAT- received
21. Britemax #5 Extreme Elements - 7MAT- received
22. Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant - Wozza.- received
23. Megs #21 Sealant--Robbieben- received
24. Chem Guys M seal--Robbieben- received
25. Four Star Paint Protection - ads2k -received
26. Finish Kare 2180 - ads2k - received
27. Turtle Wax Gloss Guard (for a laugh ) -ads2k - received
28. Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant - Alex SP - received
29. Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant - Alex SP - received
30., Lucas - PDK - received
31. Gtechniq c1 - loboil - received
32. Gtechniq c3 - loboil - received
33. Optimum Opti-Seal - Ron - received
34. autoglym lifeshine - nicp2007 - received
35. LACROE - nicp2007 - received
36. Klasse Sealant Glaze - FinerDetails - received
37. Platinum sealant - Nicp2007 - receieved
38. EGP - sonic - received
39. Duragloss 111 - Alex serious performance - received
40. Duragloss 105 TTP - Alex serious performance - received

just awaiting the final three in bold, and this completes a tally total of 40 sealants, enough me thinks so I'm closing the doors to any add -ons!

I have two dates penciled into my diary for trying to get them all applied, Epoch has very kindly agreed to come along and help with the task in hand, so here's hoping to the final three coming in, and some dry weather!!!


----------



## Epoch

Quick update Iain

Marc at Krystal Kleen gave me a box of sealants (more than he origianlly offered) when i was there today (saved posting them ) so ill bring them over with my offerings


----------



## Finerdetails

thanks Jon, looks like we may be in for a long morning getting all these on eh?


----------



## kk1966

Epoch said:


> Quick update Iain
> 
> Marc at Krystal Kleen gave me a box of sealants (more than he origianlly offered) when i was there today (saved posting them ) so ill bring them over with my offerings


Had to replace the Guard-X with an equal alternative as i managed to run over the Guard-X with the van. Its a product called Zirconite that is basically a generic copy of Diamondbrite and was originally marketed under the name of Diamondite...TUT TUT...

Good luck guys:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

thanks everyone, all samples now in, and some more too than on the current list. Running out of room in the garage now


----------



## VIPER

What's the state of play on this sealant test now - any updates?


----------



## Glossboss

Sent some D.G aswell, so two lots:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Iain and Epoch, have been having some date issues (free time at a premium currently) 
Iain has been getting impatient though and i think wil be embarking on it soon.


----------



## gtechrob

any thoughts of criteria other than water beading which will be slightly unfair on some sealants as they are not particularly hydrophobic (c1 Crystal Lacquer is very hydrophobic but I believe prods like A glaze are not).

I have some panels on which all beading has completely gone (including on c1) but it's clear that c1 as well as one other is still working as there is more gloss and a deeper colour.


----------



## nicp2007

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Had to replace the Guard-X with an equal alternative as i managed to run over the Guard-X with the van. Its a product called Zirconite that is basically a generic copy of Diamondbrite and was originally marketed under the name of Diamondite...TUT TUT...
> 
> Good luck guys:thumb:


haha good job one of the extra one's i supplied was guard-X,


----------



## Incubus

Argh if I had enough Werkstat left I'd have donated but alas I don't. I'd love to see how it compared as well, before buying more or replacing with another product


----------



## P2P

Incubus said:


> Argh if I had enough Werkstat left I'd have donated but alas I don't. I'd love to see how it compared as well, before buying more or replacing with another product


Paul.... I mean Vin  is that you????


----------



## nicp2007

have these been applyed yet iain,

i was told they were but i can't find any info about it anywere???


----------



## mellowfellow

hOW CAN I FIND THE RESULTS OF THIS ? THANKS


----------



## ajc347

mellowfellow said:


> hOW CAN I FIND THE RESULTS OF THIS ? THANKS


Here's the link mate.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85205&highlight=sealant+test


----------

